# New to Santarem



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

After a lot of trauma we have finally bought a house north of Torres Novas. We would like to hear from any Ex-Pats living in or near the circle formed by Fatima, Ourem, Tomar, Entroncamento and Torres Novas.


----------

